# dégraisser le mammouth



## Brisket

i was reading a french article on the high-school strike and the expression 'dégraisser le mammouth' came up as seen here:

"Avant lui, d’autres ministres de gauche comme de droite avaient tenté, sans succès, de "dégraisser le mammouth" pour reprendre l’expression qui, en 1997, avait coûté au socialiste Claude Allègre son portefeuille de l’éducation."

I know it can't mean "slim the mammoth", right?


----------



## SwissPete

Maybe _trim the fat_ in English?


----------



## Jerome RANDOU

Brisket said:


> i was reading a french article on the high-school strike and the expression 'dégraisser le mammouth' came up as seen here:
> 
> "Avant lui, d’autres ministres de gauche comme de droite avaient tenté, sans succès, de "dégraisser le mammouth" pour reprendre l’expression qui, en 1997, avait coûté au socialiste Claude Allègre son portefeuille de l’éducation."
> 
> I know it can't mean "slim the mammoth", right?


 
"Dégraisser le mammouth" is a figure of speech (metaphor). As far as I know, there is no equivalent phrase in English.

*Take the axe to* [the educational system] seems to be an appropriate translation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DubWizard

That's what it means literally. It was used by the former minister of Education, as it is mentioned in the article. The mammoth metaphor is here used to describe a government body, such as the police for example, or the education system and to make it "slim" would mean to take away resources or systems that are not needed and therefore inefficient.

I can't really think about any satisfying idiomatic expressions in English - but you could use "slim the mammoth". It speaks for itself, really... Swiss Pete's "trim the fat" is pretty good though...


----------



## Brisket

that was great help
Merci!


----------



## Jerome RANDOU

DubWizard said:


> That's what it means literally. It was used by the former minister of Education, as it is mentioned in the article. The mammoth metaphor is here used to describe a government body, such as the police for example, or the education system and to make it "slim" would mean to take away resources or systems that are not needed and therefore inefficient.
> 
> I can't really think about any satisfying idiomatic expressions in English - but you could use "slim the mammoth". It speaks for itself, really... Swiss Pete's "trim the fat" is pretty good though...


 

*As mentioned in the context of the article, the mammoth refers to the educational system. Claude Allègre , the former Education Minister made up this phrase to say that there was too much bureaucracy in the educational system.*


----------



## david314

SwissPete said:


> Maybe _*trim the fat*_ in English
Click to expand...

The above is the exact translation provided by Merriam-Webster's F.E. ,


----------



## kieran75

This is an old thread, but I'll add my two cents anyway:  not an exact equivalent to "dégraisser" but in an organisational context the term "to downsize" is used frequently.

And, with a more positive connotation, you could say "to streamline".


----------



## Giulia2213

Hello,

I have a problem in my case.

"Mon asso m'a assignée le suivi d'un prisonnier politique en Eurasie. Le gros problème va être de bouger les confrères de ma cheffe *au mammouth* : il a fallu les harceler pendant un mois et demi pour qu'ils daignent regarder le dossier, et ce n'est toujours pas fini !"
Sur le modèle de Claude Allègre en 1997, qui voulait "_dégraisser le mammouth_".
Sauf qu'ici, on n'est pas à l'Éducation Nationale, d'où mon sacré souci de traduction.

Ici, *le mammouth* est le surnom donné à une grosse association internationale de défense des droits de l'Homme à l'organisation extrêmement centralisée, sans la moindre autonomie dans les différentes régions du globe, aux méthodes antédéluviennes, structure associative qui la rend obèse et incroyablement lente. C'est peu de le dire que ladite association est obèse et incroyablement lente !!
Il est très difficile de la faire bouger, surtout quand la situation du prisonnier politique que je suis se dégrade à la vitesse TGV et que mon association n'est pas suffisamment outillée pour intervenir !
(TGV : Train Grande Vitesse. Ici, la situation se dégrade si rapidement qu'on n'a pas le temps de réfléchir et qu'on finit la journée avec la tête farcie)

L'association pour laquelle je bosse est une petite structure, je n'ai qu'une seule cheffe et mon asso est très réactive quand il y a un pépin.
(entre nous, hormis de devoir supplier ma cheffe pour le moindre justificatif, le boulot fonctionne)

My attempt at translating: "The biggest problem will be moving my boss' fellows *at the mamooth *[...]"
Je ne suis pas hyper satisfaite de ma traduction mot pour mot dans un sens par extension.



Merci pour vos idées


----------



## joelooc

la bonne suggestion de kieran75 (#8) peut permettre d'envisager l'utilisation de "supersize" à contrario.


----------



## Laurent2018

Perhaps "at the factory" or "the big plant" ?


----------



## iuytr

Bonjour Giulia,

Je comprends que c'est un texte dont vous êtes l'auteure. Est-ce que l'usage de l'image mammouth est indispensable ? S'agit-il de ne pas nommer expressément la grosse association internationale ?


----------



## rrose17

Can we call this organization an NGO? If so maybe use the word “lumbering” which gives the image of a slow and clumsy moving creature. 
_The biggest problem will be to get my boss’s confrères at the lumbering NGO to respond._


----------



## Giulia2213

iuytr said:


> Bonjour Giulia,
> 
> Je comprends que c'est un texte dont vous êtes l'auteure. Est-ce que l'usage de l'image mammouth est indispensable ? S'agit-il de ne pas nommer expressément la grosse association internationale ?


Justement, "le mammouth" est le surnom donné à cette grosse association pour montrer à quel point les démarches sont pénibles. C'est même un sujet récurrent de conversation, surtout quand on en a ras-le-bol d'avoir passé toute la journée à leur courir après !!
Toute mon asso utilise ce surnom pour faire référence à cette fameuse ONG qui a inventé les Actions Urgentes.
Ce surnom est aussi une manière de faire passer combien il est pénible de travailler avec eux !

Entre nous, qui apprécie de devoir harceler une ONG à l'organisation obsolète juste pour qu'ils fassent le minimum syndical ? À croire que c'est trop leur demander !

On préfère donner ce surnom car les démarches avec eux sont à la bureaucratie incroyablement lente, à l'organisation préhistorique, et ils ne répondent que par la technique de l'usure.
Ma cheffe a carrément jeté l'éponge avec eux, je suis la seule qui accepte de se coller aux démarches quitte à les appeler 4 fois en une journée, ou envoyer dix fois le même dossier mot pour mot en 24 heures.
Ma cheffe n'a pas l'énergie d'être constamment derrière eux : pour la moindre réponse, il ne faut pas les lâcher d'une semelle.
Et ma cheffe a trop de travail pour être constamment sur le dos du mammouth !

Et honnêtement, on en a marre de devoir harceler cette organisation énorme, à l'organisation préhistorique et avec un gros turn-over.
Parfois, il faut envoyer une centaine de mails dans la journée pour qu'ils daignent régurgiter une réponse sous forme de monosyllabes.




rrose17 said:


> Can we call this organization an NGO? If so maybe use the word “lumbering” which gives the image of a slow and clumsy moving creature.
> _The biggest problem will be to get my boss’s confrères at the lumbering NGO to respond._


It's a NGO, a big one with its international HQ in London.

I didn't know you could use "confrères" in English! Oo


----------



## iuytr

Une solution peut être de garder le mot Mammouth et d'ajouter entre parenthèse ou en bas de page une explication du surnom.


----------



## Giulia2213

En fait, je vais faire une combo de trois suggestions proposées, et tant pis pour la longueur !
Pour une fois, l'anglais sera plus long mais capturera parfaitement l'image du mammouth.

_The biggest problem will be to get my boss’s confrères at *the supersize lumbering plant* to respond._

Les trois propositions ensemble capturent parfaitement l'image du mammouth, ici la fameuse ONG internationale. Qui, elle, a amplement plus de mille salariés, sans compter les bénévoles.


----------



## Son of a preacher man

I'm not sure about confreres either. I'd suggest contacts or grade equivalents.
And plant doesn't ring true either - it evokes manufacturing to me. 
How about 'her contacts in that massively bureaucratic environment'


----------



## Giulia2213

Well, "massively bureaucratic environment" doesn't convey as much the idea of the mamooth.
Le mammouth est non seulement énorme, impossible à déplacer facilement, mais en plus, il donne l'image de l'obsolescence incarnée.
Bureaucratique + bloated + obsolète = le mammouth.
Not only they are massively bureaucratic, but they are especially inefficient and you need to harass them for doing the basics of the job. Similar to a giant animal you have to push as crazy for the slightest step.
D'où ma combinaison de "supersize" pour l'idée d'énorme, encombrant, difficile à déplacer + lumbering pour la lenteur et the clumsiness. Je ne pense pas qu'un mammouth ait des doigts de fée pour peindre des roses sur de la porcelaine 😉
J'aimerais bien garder cette combinaison dans la traduction finale.

If you have a good substitute for "plant", I'm all ears.


For "confrères", the dictionary gives me "fellow" or "colleague" confrère - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Son of a preacher man

Elephantine bureaucracy?

Edit:
And to respond to the other points:
Colleagues is fine. I think fellow would more normally be used as an adjective - fellow workers, fellow pupils, fellow drinkers - people in your own organisation or ambit.

I'd be happy to go along with 'Lumbering elephantine mega-bureaucracy' . Or 'Vogon-like bureaucracy', if you think your audience might be aware of the Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Giulia2213

Oui enfin, il n'y a pas qu'un problème de paperasserie.

Je bosse en lien avec une autre grosse ONG. Ça reste paperassier.
Mais à la différence du mammouth, une fois que tu as envoyé ta paperasse, tu n'as pas besoin de les harceler pour qu'ils fassent leur job.
L'autre grosse ONG demande de gros dossiers (ça peut aller jusqu'à 30 pages) mais une fois qu'ils ont le dossier entre les mains, ils te répondent au maximum dans les deux semaines, et sans avoir besoin d'envoyer une dizaine de mails ou 4 coups de fil dans la même journée pour qu'ils fassent le job.
Généralement, avec eux, j'ai le plus souvent une réponse dans les 24 à 72 heures. Deux semaines, c'est le délai grand maximum.

L'ONG surnommée "le mammouth", c'est une toute autre paire de manche ! Non seulement elle est hyperphagiquement paperassière, mais en plus, il faut les harceler tous les jours ouvrables pour qu'ils s'occupent du dossier. Le genre d'ONG où tu peux devoir envoyer 300 mails en une seule journée pour te faire réclamer le même dossier mot pour mot quatre fois de suite.
Et si tu as une réponse sibylline au bout d'un mois et demi, tu peux te considérer chanceux : autrement, ils te répondent au bout d'un an, même si le prisonnier politique est en insuffisance cardiaque terminale à cause des conditions de détention.

C'est la grosse différence entre l'ONG paperassière et celle qui se fait surnommer "le mammouth" à l'asso où je bosse.

Et l'éléphant n'est pas un animal qui s'est éteint sur notre planète, à l'inverse du mammouth 😉

J'ai utilisé "plant" pour désigner l'ONG elle-même et sa taille comparable à celle d'une usine automobile.
Ou une grosse administration excessivement centralisée, similaire à l'Éducation Nationale.


----------



## Topsie

Suggestion: Our main difficulty is trying to get the bureaucrats at XYZ organization to _pull their fingers out_! do their jobs - it isn't for nothing that we call this NGO/Administration "the woolly mammoth"!


----------



## Son of a preacher man

Sounds more like a black hole than a mammoth!


----------



## Giulia2213

> Edit:
> And to respond to the other points:
> Colleagues is fine. I think fellow would more normally be used as an adjective - fellow workers, fellow pupils, fellow drinkers - people in your own organisation or ambit.


Those people work in the same ambit: human rights NGOs.



> I'd be happy to go along with 'Lumbering elephantine mega-bureaucracy' .


What about "lumbering elephantine obese-bureaucracy"?
Not my favourite but hey, why not!
How can we convey the idea of obsolete methods of working?



> Or 'Vogon-like bureaucracy', if you think your audience might be aware of the Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


Unfortunately, my audience is not aware of this one 



> Suggestion: Our main difficulty is trying to get the bureaucrats at XYZ organization to _pull their fingers out_! do their jobs - it isn't for nothing that we call this NGO/Administration "the woolly mammoth"!


I really like this one! 
What do you think about "doing their darn frigging job"?
I also love the "pull their fingers out" which underlines their lack of will for doing even the bare minimum. In such case, I'd say "their darn f...king job" to convey how angry my boss and I are against aforementioned bureaucrats. Especially when you see that they earn like 4 time the median wage!



> Sounds more like a black hole than a mammoth!


In France, such organisations, especially administrations, are nicknamed "the mamooth" for also their bad will at doing the most basic of the basics of their job.


----------



## Topsie




----------



## Giulia2213

Never heard about this one before your reply! Is it a book?
An art work?

Of which time period?

You lit up my curiosity in fire. Really dope! (it's awesome in Southern African countries slang)


----------



## Giulia2213

Topsie said:


> Suggestion: Our main difficulty is trying to get the bureaucrats at XYZ organization to _pull their fingers out_! do their jobs - it isn't for nothing that we call this NGO/Administration "the woolly mammoth"!


En adaptant la suggestion de Topsie, qui me plait bien, je propose cette idée : 😀
"Our main difficulty is trying to get the bureaucrats over there to pull their fingers out - it isn't for nothing that we call those ones "the woolly mammoth"!"

pour traduire _"Le gros problème va être de bouger les confrères de ma cheffe _*au mammouth" *après mon premier essai raté dans ma demande.



En fait, dès qu'on mentionne "le mammouth", tout le monde parmi les petites ONG spécialisées dans la zone géographique concernée sait quelle grosse ONG internationale est au centre de la conversation et l'incroyable frustration qu'elle cause 😉


----------



## Son of a preacher man

> Colleagues is fine. I think fellow would more normally be used as an adjective - fellow workers, fellow pupils, fellow drinkers - people in your own organisation or ambit.


Those people work in the same ambit: human rights NGOs.

It's finally come to me, after a couple of glasses (referenced on another thread)
_Opposite number_


----------



## Laurent2018

"that bogged-down heavyweight" ...


----------



## Topsie

Giulia2213 said:


> "Our main difficulty is trying to get the bureaucrats over there to pull their fingers out - ...


 In my post #21 I *crossed out* "_pull their fingers out_" so that you wouldn't actually write it! (Just think it very loudly!)


----------



## Giulia2213

Topsie said:


> In my post #21 I *crossed out* "_pull their fingers out_" so that you wouldn't actually write it! (Just think it very loudly!)


I actually liked it 😀


----------



## Topsie

Son of a preacher man said:


> It's finally come to me, after a couple of glasses (referenced on another thread)
> _Opposite number_


 *opposite number* (*homologue* en français!)


----------

